

Are people really ready to make friends online? - toblender
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/15/find-a-hobby-and-some-friends-on-urbanorca/

======
asider
I don't think connecting you with your facebook friends is a real pain point.
You know them, and have ways to contact them already (email, sms, phone,
facebook). We think UrbanOrca can add more value by allowing you to view the
world around you in an organized way, and provide an easy way to reach out to
these new people. This world is larger than your friend group - so when
filtered by your interests, location, etc you'll have more matches.

------
asider
I think people are ready! Look at online dating. It was creepy for so long.
Now 20%+ of relationships start online. It seems natural that the internet
would help organize data on people we don't know by matching interests /
location, and make it easy to reach out. Obviously that's why we launched
UrbanOrca.

------
mmxio
Virtual world to real life friend, interesting idea. I wonder if people are
really ready for it.

------
jblack
cool concept. hope it takes off. but why would i want to meet strangers. why
not help me reach out to and organize my facebook friends?

~~~
michaelmior
From talking to my friends, I think quite a few people have some Facebook
friends who might as well be strangers, so why not expand your horizons :)

~~~
asider
I think it's definitely a relevant feature, but not the core. You can reach
out to those people on facebook. And besides, if you are friends with someone
on facebook, and you haven't already become good friends in real life, then
arguably they will never become part of your close circle.

